# La mia nuova storia



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Conosco questa donna, 30enne, tramite un amico. La invito ad uscire. Venerdì sera usciamo, non sta molto bene, andiamo a bere qualcosa in zona Lago Maggiore. Parliamo tanto. Alla fine della serata, mentre scende dalla mia auto, sfiora semplicemente le labbra alle mie.
Ieri: ha la febbre, ma la sera esce ugualmente perchè non riesce a dir di no all'amica.
Oggi ci sentiamo tramite sms: sta meglio ma le dico di riposare... un po' di galateo-altruismo non fa male...ma spero mi dica di volermi incontrare lo stesso, anche solo per qualche minuto.
Niente: sta a casa per rimettersi in sesto: lo sapete come sono, vero? Mi sta già girando il culo. Ieri sera, con febbre esci con amici e oggi non mi dedichi neanche 1 minuto?
Giornata no anche quella odierna... poi dite che sono io l'esagerato.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Conosco questa donna, 30enne, tramite un amico. La invito ad uscire. Venerdì sera usciamo, non sta molto bene, andiamo a bere qualcosa in zona Lago Maggiore. Parliamo tanto. Alla fine della serata, mentre scende dalla mia auto, sfiora semplicemente le labbra alle mie.
> Ieri: ha la febbre, ma la sera esce ugualmente perchè non riesce a dir di no all'amica.
> Oggi ci sentiamo tramite sms: sta meglio ma le dico di riposare... un po' di galateo-altruismo non fa male...ma spero mi dica di volermi incontrare lo stesso, anche solo per qualche minuto.
> Niente: sta a casa per rimettersi in sesto: lo sapete come sono, vero? Mi sta già girando il culo. Ieri sera, con febbre esci con amici e oggi non mi dedichi neanche 1 minuto?
> ...








  ma deve render conto a te DOPO UNA SERA con chi esce e perché??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

E poi perché la chiami "la mia nuova storia"?
Dì: ho conosciuto una carina, simpatica, intelligente... CI SEI USCITO UNA SERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma deve render conto a te DOPO UNA SERA con chi esce e perché??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No, non ci capiamo: sei sei malata sei malata. Non che per gli amici ci sei e per il ragazzo che stai iniziando a frequentare non ci sei.
Sono molto coerente P/R, forse è questo il male che distrugge ogni rapporto.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E poi perché la chiami "la mia nuova storia"?
> Dì: ho conosciuto una carina, simpatica, intelligente... CI SEI USCITO UNA SERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Perchè anche se la conosco da due giorni, io la sto trattando con la serietà con la quale tratterei mia moglie, perchè per me vige la stessa regola dall'ora (inteso come orario) all'intera vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, non ci capiamo: sei sei malata sei malata. Non che per gli amici ci sei e per il ragazzo che stai iniziando a frequentare non ci sei.
> Sono molto coerente P/R, forse è questo il male che distrugge ogni rapporto.





Airforever ha detto:


> Perchè anche se la conosco da due giorni, io la sto trattando con la serietà con la quale tratterei mia moglie, perchè per me vige la stessa regola dall'ora (inteso come orario) all'intera vita.


 Ma che ne sai con chi è uscita e perché?
Ti deve render conto delle sue relazioni amicali e del suo star bene o no?
Guarda che è una pretesa folle...


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai con chi è uscita e perché?
> Ti deve render conto delle sue relazioni amicali e del suo star bene o no?
> Guarda che è una pretesa folle...


P/R, io non ho preteso nulla. Mi ha detto d'essere malata. Ieri sera, nonostante la febbre con gli amici è uscita. Oggi sta un po' meglio ma vuole stare un po' tranquill per recuperare.
Dico solo che per me inizia la prassi incoerenza, con tutto il trispetto per i suoi amici, se sei malata sei malata per chiunque e solo il lavoro può farti rendere incoerente (per la professione spesso ci riduciamo ad andare a lavorare anche se non in perfetta forma).
Ma se vedo che per gli amici hai la forza d'uscire maper me no...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, io non ho preteso nulla. Mi ha detto d'essere malata. Ieri sera, nonostante la febbre con gli amici è uscita. Oggi sta un po' meglio ma vuole stare un po' tranquill per recuperare.
> Dico solo che per me inizia la prassi incoerenza, con tutto il trispetto per i suoi amici, se sei malata sei malata per chiunque e solo il lavoro può farti rendere incoerente (per la professione spesso ci riduciamo ad andare a lavorare anche se non in perfetta forma).
> Ma se vedo che per gli amici hai la forza d'uscire maper me no...


Non deve render conto a te e tu non devi permetterti di giudicare le sue scelte perché derivano da considerazioni che non ti competono.
Dille che non approvi il suo comportamento così "la tua storia" finisce subito e eviterai poi di insultare e umiliare un'altra donna.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Conosco questa donna, 30enne, tramite un amico. La invito ad uscire. Venerdì sera usciamo, non sta molto bene, andiamo a bere qualcosa in zona Lago Maggiore. Parliamo tanto. Alla fine della serata, mentre scende dalla mia auto, sfiora semplicemente le labbra alle mie.
> Ieri: ha la febbre, ma la sera esce ugualmente perchè non riesce a dir di no all'amica.
> Oggi ci sentiamo tramite sms: sta meglio ma le dico di riposare... un po' di galateo-altruismo non fa male...ma spero mi dica di volermi incontrare lo stesso, anche solo per qualche minuto.
> Niente: sta a casa per rimettersi in sesto: lo sapete come sono, vero? Mi sta già girando il culo. Ieri sera, con febbre esci con amici e oggi non mi dedichi neanche 1 minuto?
> ...


Marco di nuovo... vuoi far decollare un altro aereo prima del previsto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Marco di nuovo... vuoi far decollare un altro aereo prima del previsto!


 Questo da fermo e dentro l'hangar


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo da fermo e dentro l'hangar


Spinto dal desiderio di Air quell'aereo ha gia' fatto il giro del mondo


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Scusate ragazze, ma pretendere coerenza è correre troppo? Fatemi capire per favore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze, ma pretendere coerenza è correre troppo? Fatemi capire per favore.


* TU sei incoerente!!!*


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze, ma pretendere coerenza è correre troppo? Fatemi capire per favore.


come la tua coerenza?
critichi le donne che non hanno fatto la cresima (!) vestito da pilotinoperbene e da clone coatto mandi messaggi idioti?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2009)

*vasco ti capisce*

ha scritto una canzone che sembra fatta apposta per te. per te e per tantissimi. chi ha il cuore in movimento sfasato rispetto al momento 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Seduto a guardare 
mentre il sole va giù
ascoltando qualcosa
che non sai neanche tu
il "ritmo" del mondo
batte dentro di te
mentre cerchi qualcosa....
che forse non c'è!

E rimani così
incantato a seguire
quei riflessi... che il Sole
non lascia morire.
E ascolti le immagini
dentri di te...
mentre suoni... e la Musica..
...nasce da sé...

E sarà un'altra volta per lei
una nuova canzone per lei
una storia d'amore per lei
... lei che dorme e non sa che ci sei...
... lei che forse, non la sentirà... mai!!!

E quando ti accorgi
che la Sera è già lì
che "qualcosa"... finisce...
... o comincia così....
.....I brividi... i brividi....
che senti salire....
...sono quelli che ancora...
...non riesci a capire!!!

E rimani così
intontito a guardare
qualche cosa.... che forse...
Non potrai raccontare....
E lasci che il vento
ti porti con sé
Mentre suoni...e la Musica...
... nasce da sé...
.... e sarà....

E sarà un'altra volta per lei
una nuova canzone per lei
una storia d'amore per lei
*... lei che dorme e non sa che ci sei...*
*... lei che forse, non la sentirà... mai!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7Oo9p7qRcI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Agosto 2009)

Marco con tutta la simpatia che ho per te....ma falla decollare sta storia prima di partire lancia in resta con questi giudizi....la conosci da due giorni, ti ha sfiorato le labbra alla fine di una serata....benissimo....ma tu sei già in orbita e non la conosci veramente. Pazienza Air, pazienza.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come la tua coerenza?
> critichi le donne che non hanno fatto la cresima (!) vestito da pilotinoperbene e da clone coatto mandi messaggi idioti?


Ciao Minerva, non ho criticato chi non ha la Cresima. Ho solo detto che forse una persona adulta, matura dovrebbe avere nella testolina ANCHE argomenti più seri che il solo anare a divertirsi.
La mia professione non è proporzionata alla persona che è sotto la divisa. Sono un comandante ma principalmente Marco, eterno burlone, giocherellone.
I cloni, fastidiosi che siano (parlo dei miei) erano inventati per giocherellare un po'.
Però mi spiace che si pensi che io sia immaturo solo per l'essermi clonato: la vita è già dura si suo, cerco solo di renderla più piacevole, più soft.
Marco


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva, non ho criticato chi non ha la Cresima. Ho solo detto che forse una persona adulta, matura dovrebbe avere nella testolina ANCHE argomenti più seri che il solo anare a divertirsi.
> *La mia professione non è proporzionata alla persona che è sotto la divisa. Sono un comandante ma principalmente Marco, eterno burlone, giocherellone.*
> I cloni, fastidiosi che siano (parlo dei miei) erano inventati per giocherellare un po'.
> Però mi spiace che si pensi che io sia immaturo solo per l'essermi clonato: la vita è già dura si suo, cerco solo di renderla più piacevole, più soft.
> Marco


che bocconcino ghiotto che sei marcolino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non so come cazzo fai a non trovare quella giusta..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva, non ho criticato chi non ha la Cresima. Ho solo detto che forse una persona adulta, matura dovrebbe avere nella testolina ANCHE argomenti più seri che il solo anare a divertirsi.
> La mia professione non è proporzionata alla persona che è sotto la divisa. Sono un comandante ma principalmente Marco, eterno burlone, giocherellone.
> I cloni, fastidiosi che siano (parlo dei miei) erano inventati per giocherellare un po'.
> Però mi spiace che si pensi che io sia immaturo solo per l'essermi clonato: la vita è già dura si suo, cerco solo di renderla più piacevole, più soft.
> Marco


 Poi magari i post in cui non ho usato eufemismi ...li leggi e magari rispondi?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bocconcino ghiotto che sei marcolino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che polipona!

Bannatela cazzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che polipona!
> 
> Bannatela cazzo!
















  ammetto...
mi è balenata davanti un'immagine che non oso descriverti 

	
	
		
		
	


	












oh, a me la divisa fa suo porco effetto eccome


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammetto...
> mi è balenata davanti un'immagine che non oso descriverti
> 
> 
> ...









Air...


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Oggi, infine, siamo usciti insieme: passeggiata, caffè e gelatone sul Lago Maggiore. Sto cercando di non correre, seguendo i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di non pretendere nulla, siamo all'inizio, seguendo ancora i vostri consigli.
Mi è sempre piaciuta come tipa: è da molto che la vedo ma l'ho conosciuta una manciata di giorni fa.
Cercherò di non pretendere la pole posiscion nella sua vita: l'importante è che mi rispetti, anche se dovesse mettermi dietro i suoi amici, femmine o maschi che siano.
Domani sera andremo (tempo meteo permettendo) a guardare eventuali stelle cadenti, essendo la notte di S. Lorenzo.
Cerco di non partire in quinta e di non vedere in lei mia moglie e la madre dei miei figli.
Marco


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammetto...
> mi è balenata davanti un'immagine che non oso descriverti
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi piacciono le divise ma Air fa la sua porca figura


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

un po' giovane e non mi piace lui ma in divisa non sta male


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Oggi, infine, siamo usciti insieme: passeggiata, caffè e gelatone sul Lago Maggiore. Sto cercando di non correre, seguendo i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di non pretendere nulla, siamo all'inizio, seguendo ancora i vostri consigli.
> Mi è sempre piaciuta come tipa: è da molto che la vedo ma l'ho conosciuta una manciata di giorni fa.
> Cercherò di non pretendere la pole posiscion nella sua vita: l'importante è che mi rispetti, anche se dovesse mettermi dietro i suoi amici, femmine o maschi che siano.
> Domani sera andremo (tempo meteo permettendo) a guardare eventuali stelle cadenti, essendo la notte di S. Lorenzo.
> ...


e sopratutto come la ex moglie


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Oggi, infine, siamo usciti insieme: passeggiata, caffè e gelatone sul Lago Maggiore. Sto cercando di non correre, seguendo i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di non pretendere nulla, siamo all'inizio, seguendo ancora i vostri consigli.
> Mi è sempre piaciuta come tipa: è da molto che la vedo ma l'ho conosciuta una manciata di giorni fa.
> Cercherò di non pretendere la pole posiscion nella sua vita: l'importante è che mi rispetti, anche se dovesse mettermi dietro i suoi amici, femmine o maschi che siano.
> Domani sera andremo (tempo meteo permettendo) a guardare eventuali stelle cadenti, essendo la notte di S. Lorenzo.
> ...


Accetta un altro consiglio: guarda le stelle e niete mani nelle mutande!
Come nelle rules evita intimita' premature


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air...


il vero Air...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Ti sei censurato


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei censurato


Ehhh... immaginami con la barbetta di tre gg. ma curata


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ehhh... immaginami con la barbetta di tre gg. ma curata


Ti ho segnalato


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi magari i post in cui non ho usato eufemismi ...li leggi e magari rispondi?


I tuoi post li ho letti attentamente come attentamente leggo ciò che ognuno di voi scrive nei miei 3D.
L'unica cosa su cui non concordo (forse solo perchè è cosa inconscia) è il fatto che mi si dica che non voglio davvero una storia seria che possa terminare con la creazione d'una famiglia.
P/R, sarò anomalo, ma come da sempre sottolineo, seppur con imbarazzo e vergogna, non ho mai avuto avventure, manco quando avevo 18 anni.
Non sono mai stato alla ricerca (passatemi il colorito termine) d'una scopata anche se, da ragazzino non vedevo l'ora di provare quest'esperienza (ahimè, arrotolando al contrario il preservativo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la primissima volta). A me, di culo, tette e f**a (arriscusate il linguaggio colorito) non me ne è mai fregato un emerito nulla. Ora, siete tutte persone intelligenti e quindi capirete il giusto significato del 'non mi è mai interessato nulla'.
Comunque ti ringrazio per i tuoi interventi e spero ce ne siano altri di supporto, da parte tua, da parte di voi tutti.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> I tuoi post li ho letti attentamente come attentamente leggo ciò che ognuno di voi scrive nei miei 3D.
> L'unica cosa su cui non concordo (forse solo perchè è cosa inconscia) è il fatto che mi si dica che non voglio davvero una storia seria che possa terminare con la creazione d'una famiglia.
> P/R, sarò anomalo, ma come da sempre sottolineo, seppur con imbarazzo e vergogna, non ho mai avuto avventure, manco quando avevo 18 anni.
> Non sono mai stato alla ricerca (passatemi il colorito termine) d'una scopata anche se, da ragazzino non vedevo l'ora di provare quest'esperienza (ahimè, arrotolando al contrario il preservativo
> ...


*Ti ho chiesto se non vedi contrasto tra il non volere avventure* (cosa significa poi non lo so. Forse il premeditare che una relazione non abbia seguito progettuale. Ma non è che chi inizia una relazione senza aspettative escluda la possibilità di un'evoluzione, semplicemente aspetta che ci sia l'evoluzione nella realtà e non ingabbia la storia in un modello relazionale rigido) *e il volere una donna disinibita sessualmente* e disponibile *subito *a un rapporto preferibilmente sottomesso (e non contrastare quesro perché è evidente da quel che hai raccontato in tre anni) *con l'immaginarla da subito madre dei tuoi figli, devota a te e alla famiglia e con aspirazione a una famiglia e a un matrimonio in chiesa*.
Sia chiaro che non considero alcun rapporto svilente di per sè (approfitto delle vacanze di Oscuro), ma lo può essere nelle modalità e intenzioni e nelle tue lo è, almeno in quelle fantasticate.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ti ho chiesto se non vedi contrasto tra il non volere avventure* (cosa significa poi non lo so. Forse il premeditare che una relazione non abbia seguito progettuale. Ma non è che chi inizia una relazione senza aspettative escluda la possibilità di un'evoluzione, semplicemente aspetta che ci sia l'evoluzione nella realtà e non ingabbia la storia in un modello relazionale rigido) *e il volere una donna disinibita sessualmente* e disponibile *subito *a un rapporto preferibilmente sottomesso (e non contrastare quesro perché è evidente da quel che hai raccontato in tre anni) *con l'immaginarla da subito madre dei tuoi figli, devota a te e alla famiglia e con aspirazione a una famiglia e a un matrimonio in chiesa*.
> Sia chiaro che non considero alcun rapporto svilente di per sè (approfitto delle vacanze di Oscuro), ma lo può essere nelle modalità e intenzioni e nelle tue lo è, almeno in quelle fantasticate.


Cerco di spiegarmi... cerco, perchè faccio una fatica a scrivere ciò che penso. Se vado fuori tema rispetto a ciò che hai scritto, fammelo notare, vedrò di rientrare in carreggiata e risponderti meglio.
Ci sono molti uomini e donne che 'si fanno' punto e basta. Ci sono coppie che stanno insieme ma che sanno che la loro storia non porterà da nessuna parte.
Ecco, io non sono tra queste categorie. Se la mia prima morosa non m'avesse tradito, oggi, forse creerei famiglia con lei. Non mi faccio andar bene chiunque: anche se ho frequentato donne difficili con situazioni difficili (vedi la sposata con due pargoli) mi sono messo con loro perchè mi piacevano, non solo fisicamente ma anche per com'erano (ora non tocchiamo il fatto che mi sarei fatto andar bene unadonna dalla bugia e dal tradimento facile... lo so che avrei fatto una cazzatona).
Per il resto, se una persona è seria e finisce a letto dopo un mese con un'altra... onestamente, credo che la serietà non sia direttamente proporzionata al dopo quanto si fa l'amore anche se, chi forse si concede subito subito non andrebbe catalogato tra i seri, maschi o femmine che siano).
Vedi, se c'è una donna che la da 'subito', c'è anche un uomo che lo da 'subito'. Posso definirmi un uomo che lo ha dato in breve tempo, ma sono i sani principi, la voglia di continuare, la voglia di rendere serio ed interminabile un rapporto la cosa importante.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi... cerco, perchè faccio una fatica a scrivere ciò che penso. Se vado fuori tema rispetto a ciò che hai scritto, fammelo notare, vedrò di rientrare in carreggiata e risponderti meglio.
> Ci sono molti uomini e donne che 'si fanno' punto e basta. Ci sono coppie che stanno insieme ma che sanno che la loro storia non porterà da nessuna parte.
> Ecco, io non sono tra queste categorie. Se la mia prima morosa non m'avesse tradito, oggi, forse creerei famiglia con lei. Non mi faccio andar bene chiunque: anche se ho frequentato donne difficili con situazioni difficili (vedi la sosata con due pargoli) mi sono messo con loro perchè mi piacevano, non solo fisicamente ma anche per com'erano (ora non tocchiamo il fatto che mi sarei fatto andar bene unadonna dalla bugia e dal tradimento facile... lo so che avrei fatto una cazzatona).
> Per il resto, se una persona è seria e finisce a letto dopo un mese con un'altra... onestamente, credo che la serietà non sia direttamente proporzionata al dopo quanto si fa l'amore anche se, chi forse si concede subito subito non andrebbe catalogato tra i seri, maschi o femmine che siano).
> ...


 Ora è vero che ci sono persone che fanno sesso per il sesso sapendo già, per le condizioni della relazione, che a questo non ci sarà alcun seguito.
Ma la maggior parte delle storie nasce senza preclusioni né che possa chiudersi in breve tempo sia che la storia possa continuare diventare poi progettuale.
Iniziare una relazione con il pregiudizio che l'altro debba dimostrarsi sin da subito interessato alla formazione di una famiglia è un'assurdità.
Lo è perché significa aspettarsi cose che nascono e si sviluppano nel corso della relazione.
Insomma mi domando perché mai tu vorresti una donna che vuole una famiglia e per questo si mette con te piuttosto di una che si è messa con te e per questo vuole una famiglia con te.
Capisci?
E lo stesso io non vorrei un uomo che vuole me perché vuole una famiglia, ma invece uno che ha avuto questi pensieri perché è la relazione con ME e come si è sviluppata, per l'intimità che si è creata che gli ha fatto venire questo pensiero.

*MA *
comunque il tuo desiderio pregiudiziale è in contrasto con le donne che prediligi e per il tipo di rapporto che instauri. TU con la lei di turno, con le idee di relazione che attui.
Mica faccio (IO??) un discorso sessista.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ehhh... immaginami con la barbetta di tre gg. ma curata


sivabbè.
potevi  postare il pacco e festa finita


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Air, scusa se mi permetto... Ma se io sentissi addosso tanta pressione (almeno così traspare da quello che hai scritto) al primo appuntamento, scapperei a gambe levate!
Vorrei che nascesse una simpatia, un'amicizia (con la fondamentale attrazione di base)... vorrei che le cose facessero il loro corso, naturalmente.
Non pensi poi che il non vederti subito due giorni dopo potesse essere semplicemente una strategia per farti cuocere a puntino ? Si è resa più interessante così 

Comunque, anche a me fa un po' impressione leggere "la mia nuova storia" al primo appuntamento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: Ma una foto di cotanto Adone si può vedere?


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Air..ho letto solo l'inizio sia di questo 3d che dell'altro....forse non dovevo...senza offesa, ma a me sembri leggermente in sclero, pretendi un pò troppo da storie brevi e specialmente da persone che assolutamente non conosci...anche da sta tipa...sarà anche uscita con gli amici....ma tu che ne sai che gli passa per la testa? come ragiona? la conosci da 24 ore....magari vuole solo essere in piena forma per dare il meglio di se o chissà che altro, per me dovresti...primo non calcare troppo la mano...secondo non ricamarci su e credere a chissà che cosa su rapporti freschi freschi, anche perchè non è che le persone si aprono de botto (anche se te la danno eh!!)...e terzo vivere un pò alla giornata quel che viene...viene, il poi si vedrà, se son rose fioriranno.

Poi sai com'è....solo un parere personale


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

ciao angel!!
lo sai che sono su piazza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao angel!!
> lo sai che sono su piazza?


L'ho visto prima io


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho visto prima io


chi prima arriva meglio alloggia.
scansati


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao angel!!
> lo sai che sono su piazza?


Ciao!!

Scusa?? su che??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Scusa?? su che??


 Dicevamo che sei simpatico.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao angel!!
> lo sai che sono su piazza?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Scusa?? su che??


fattelo spiegare da persa ma non credere a nulla!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dicevamo che sei simpatico.


che scarsa, io non dico che è solo simpatico.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ha tante altre belle qualità


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Conosco questa donna, 30enne, tramite un amico. La invito ad uscire. Venerdì sera usciamo, non sta molto bene, andiamo a bere qualcosa in zona Lago Maggiore. Parliamo tanto. Alla fine della serata, mentre scende dalla mia auto, sfiora semplicemente le labbra alle mie.
> Ieri: ha la febbre, ma la sera esce ugualmente perchè non riesce a dir di no all'amica.
> Oggi ci sentiamo tramite sms: sta meglio ma le dico di riposare... un po' di galateo-altruismo non fa male...ma spero mi dica di volermi incontrare lo stesso, anche solo per qualche minuto.
> Niente: sta a casa per rimettersi in sesto: lo sapete come sono, vero? Mi sta già girando il culo. Ieri sera, con febbre esci con amici e oggi non mi dedichi neanche 1 minuto?
> ...



sei esagerato


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dicevamo che sei simpatico.


Grazie!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono un pò lento a rispondere perchè sono al mare e sto rubando banda a un router di chissà chi senza password


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze, ma pretendere coerenza è correre troppo? Fatemi capire per favore.


gli amici li conosce, te no. siete usciti una volta, gli amici chissà da quanto li conosce. che non voglia rinunciare a una serata con gli amici, durante la quale è sicura di divertirsi, ci sta. che riesca a rinunciare a una serata con te, per ora uno sconosciuto, ci sta pure questo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao angel!!
> lo sai che sono su piazza?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho visto prima io


Ma c'è una lista d'attesa che si basa sull'anzianità nel forum?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma c'è una lista d'attesa che si basa sull'anzianità nel forum?


 Ci credo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io è da tre anni che chiedo indirizzi ...ci manca che la prima venuta mi frega un appuntamento...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che scarsa, io non dico che è solo simpatico..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woow che accoglienza..così rischio di montarmi la testa


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Grazie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è pure tecnologicamente esperto mmmmm


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è pure tecnologicamente esperto mmmmm


persichè, ci pensi tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è pure tecnologicamente esperto mmmmm


 ..e ha quattro figli .... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

*e montiamocela sta testa*



Angel ha detto:


> Woow che accoglienza..così rischio di montarmi la testa


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> persichè, ci pensi tu?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..e ha quattro figli .... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


ci ha pensato persichè


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ci ha pensato persichè


ma è vero?'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

siete vergognose.

mi dissocio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma questo è nonnismo delle opportunità !!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siete vergognose.
> 
> mi dissocio.


una in meno


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Ferme ferme...e no per FAME NO!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una in meno


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ferme ferme...e no per FAME NO!!!!!


macchè fame e fame 

	
	
		
		
	


	




di dove sei angel?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una in meno





sperella ha detto:


>



che cretine 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















quasi quasi per rompervi le palle ci provo anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che cretine
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  p  oi vi domandate perchè non ci provoleggia nessuno


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ferme ferme...e no per FAME NO!!!!!


L'appetito vien mangiando


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel.....SCAPPPPPAAAAAA


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  oi vi domandate perchè non ci provoleggia nessuno


dici ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  oi vi domandate perchè non ci provoleggia nessuno


dici che si è poco credibili?

tu comunque avevi oscar, la corte era spietata


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> L'appetito vien mangiando


prugnettina mia, non dovevi finire di raccontarmi del tipo che ti sei rimorchiata ieri??


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che si è poco credibili?
> 
> tu comunque avevi oscar, la corte era spietata


ero immatura...oggi son pronta.
Una pera bella pronta per essere colta


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Angel.....SCAPPPPPAAAAAA


toh un altro uomo


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prugnettina mia, non dovevi finire di raccontarmi del tipo che ti sei rimorchiata ieri??


era gay , me l'ha detto prima che ci baciassimo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> toh un altro uomo


 
Siete troppeeeee,


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prugnettina mia, non dovevi finire di raccontarmi del tipo che ti sei rimorchiata ieri??


cazzo la guerra è guerra eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> toh un altro uomo
















  stasera spere è implacabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> toh un altro uomo


sto malissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stasera spere è implacabile


lei eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

*fatti i cazzi tuoi amore*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzo la guerra è guerra eh?


ma me lo ha detto lei!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Siete troppeeeee,


a me non mi contare, io sono innocua


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Angel.....SCAPPPPPAAAAAA


Vorrei ma..... purtroppo tengo l'animo del buon samaritano


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Vorrei ma..... purtroppo tengo l'animo del buon samaritano


 

Ah beh allora.....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Vorrei ma..... purtroppo tengo l'animo del buon samaritano


di dove sei teso..angel?
e 2


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Vorrei ma..... purtroppo tengo l'animo del buon samaritano


pure generoso , già t' amo


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ah beh allora.....


tu che fai Fabrì , staccagni ?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me non mi contare, io sono innocua


 

Con quel nick.....


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di dove sei teso..angel?
> e 2


ok ok non scaldiamoci .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Provincia di Cuneo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> L'appetito vien mangiando


 Aggiungi aggiungi alla lista...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> pure generoso , già t' amo


ma perchè fai così??
non ti sei appena fidanzata?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








angel io vado a letto, difenditi da queste smandrappate e pensami


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Con quel nick.....


intendo che non sembro un toro che punta un mantello rosso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

io comunque fossi in voi farei un pensierino serio anche su fabrizio


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> ok ok non scaldiamoci ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure debitamente a distanza....
angel, credo di amarti


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io comunque fossi in voi farei un pensierino serio anche su fabrizio


se lo dici tu c'è la fregatura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *pure debitamente a distanza....*
> angel, credo di amarti


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè fai così??
> non ti sei appena fidanzata??
> 
> 
> ...


Tesò buonanotte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se lo dici tu c'è la fregatura


non è vero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per come lo si legge lo ritengo una persona squisita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...e fedele..


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

*tiè,racchiette!!*



Angel ha detto:


> *Tesò* buonanotte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Tesò buonanotte


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che lekkakiappe 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che ti ha dato?


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure debitamente a distanza....
> angel, credo di amarti


Tranquilla i 4 figli sono anche una garanzia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Oh a me non mi bacia nessuno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E quelli che provolavano li ho trattati male...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono pentita..


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io comunque fossi in voi farei un pensierino serio anche su fabrizio


è lui che non ci fila di pezza


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che lekkakiappe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domanda tendenziosa e provocatoria...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh a me non mi bacia nessuno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dillo a me!!
in più sono stati tutti bannati o se ne sono andati sbattendo la porta


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Tranquilla i 4 figli sono anche una garanzia


io adoro i bambini!!!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> intendo che non sembro un toro che punta un mantello rosso


noi sì ?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è lui che non ci fila di pezza



NOOOOOOOOOO.......


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh a me non mi bacia nessuno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dillo a me!!
> in più sono stati tutti bannati o se ne sono andati sbattendo la porta


 Allora erano gli stessi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che lekkakiappe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lecco le chiappe a nessuno, IO.

tra l'altro sei un'ingrata. ti ricordo che è stato merito suo se ti fu levato il ban anzitempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dillo a me!!
> in più sono stati tutti bannati o *se ne sono andati sbattendo la porta*


per colpa nostra


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non lecco le chiappe a nessuno, IO.
> 
> tra l'altro sei un'ingrata. ti ricordo che è stato merito suo se ti fu levato il ban anzitempo



Che ingrata....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


>
















però lei non è "tesò"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io adoro i bambini!!!



...

di colpo lei BANG BANG


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


>




























Asu ...tiè


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Che ingrata....


vabbè vabbè, manda la cartolina per la domanda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> noi sì ?



io non l'ho detto


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ...
> 
> di colpo lei BANG BANG


mettiti la linguetta dove dico io


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Asu ...tiè


figurati, il MIO angel è un generoso


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati, il MIO angel è un generoso


l'ho detto prima io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti la linguetta dove dico io


vienitela a prendere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

E così abbiamo mandato O.T. il thread di Air.


Staffe lo spezzi?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E così abbiamo mandato O.T. il thread di Air.
> 
> 
> Staffe lo spezzi?


strano eh ?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> strano eh ?!


 davvero ...non succede mai...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Agosto 2009)

Ragasssuole un bacio a tutte vado a nanna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ragasssuole un bacio a tutte vado a nanna.


 Buona notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

notte a tutti e buon proseguimento a chi resta.

io vado

e domani mare. tiè.


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ragasssuole un bacio a tutte vado a nanna.


Notte...io ho appena cominciato lo yogurt da 500gr quindi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte a tutti e buon proseguimento a chi resta.
> 
> io vado
> 
> e domani mare. tiè.


 









buonanotte lo stesso 



Angel ha detto:


> Notte...io ho appena cominciato lo yogurt da 500gr quindi...


 Buonanotte


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Notte a tutti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> buonanotte lo stesso
















   esagerata

notte persuccia, notte a tutti


----------



## Old Angel (10 Agosto 2009)

Ok BuonaNotte a tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 io però continuo con il mio yogurtone...alle fragoline


----------



## Old lele51 (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Conosco questa donna, 30enne, tramite un amico. La invito ad uscire. Venerdì sera usciamo, *non sta molto bene*, andiamo a bere qualcosa in zona Lago Maggiore. Parliamo tanto. Alla fine della serata, mentre scende dalla mia auto, sfiora semplicemente le labbra alle mie.
> Ieri: ha la febbre, ma la sera esce ugualmente perchè non riesce a dir di no all'amica.
> Oggi ci sentiamo tramite sms: sta meglio ma *le dico di riposare... un po' di galateo-altruismo non fa male...*ma spero mi dica di volermi incontrare lo stesso, anche solo per qualche minuto.
> Niente: sta a casa per rimettersi in sesto: lo sapete come sono, vero? Mi sta già girando il culo. Ieri sera, con febbre esci con amici e oggi non mi dedichi neanche 1 minuto?
> ...


Marco, hai un debole per le donne "in panne"... e se ci rifletti sopra quasi tutte le tue storie sono cominciate così... lei bisognosa, tu altruista... la croce rossa l'hai tatuata sulla fronte??? ricorda che gli ammalati prima o poi sempre lasciano l'opedale... poco ma sicuro. Un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva, non ho criticato chi non ha la Cresima. Ho solo detto che forse una persona adulta, matura dovrebbe avere nella testolina ANCHE argomenti più seri che il solo anare a divertirsi.
> La mia professione non è proporzionata alla persona che è sotto la divisa. Sono un comandante ma principalmente Marco, eterno burlone, giocherellone.
> I cloni, fastidiosi che siano (parlo dei miei) erano inventati per giocherellare un po'.
> Però mi spiace ch*e si pensi che io sia immaturo solo per l'essermi clonato: la vita è già dura si suo, cerco solo di renderla più piacevole, più soft*.
> Marco


soft , ah ecco.
no, guarda tu puoi fare il burlone quanto vuoi, ma non scrivere idiozie "soft" a chi non ha mai mostrato di esserne interessata.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Agosto 2009)

In questi giorni ho frequentato questa donna: ci siamo trovati bene, davvero bene. Ieri, attorno la mezzanotte l'ho riaccompagnata in auto (ci siamo trovati ametà strada, per sua scelta). Poco dopo la buonanotte tramite sms.
Poi, più il nulla: nessun riscontro ai mie 3 sms inviati sino ad ora, nessuna risposta alle mie due telefonate.
...perplessità leggo in me...
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho frequentato questa donna: ci siamo trovati bene, davvero bene. Ieri, attorno la mezzanotte l'ho riaccompagnata in auto (ci siamo trovati ametà strada, per sua scelta). Poco dopo la buonanotte tramite sms.
> Poi, più il nulla: nessun riscontro ai mie 3 sms inviati sino ad ora, nessuna risposta alle mie due telefonate.
> ...perplessità leggo in me...
> Air


 Le rules ha letto lei...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho frequentato questa donna: ci siamo trovati bene, davvero bene. Ieri, attorno la mezzanotte l'ho riaccompagnata in auto (ci siamo trovati ametà strada, per sua scelta). Poco dopo la buonanotte tramite sms.
> Poi, più il nulla: nessun riscontro ai mie 3 sms inviati sino ad ora, nessuna risposta alle mie due telefonate.
> ...perplessità leggo in me...
> Air


Quanto tempo è passato dagli sms e dalle telefonate a cui non ha risposto?


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è passato dagli sms e dalle telefonate a cui non ha risposto?


Ad ora, un giorno abbondante.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Agosto 2009)

Non è interessata (le Rules impongono di NON chiamare, ma rispondere è cortesia!). Scusa, Air, ma anche stavolta non è cosa. Sicuramente sbagliero', ma hai un approccio un poco ansioso.

A me due cose davano fastidio: gli approcci ansiosi e quelli arroganti e strafottenti. Bisogna "colpire" la nota intermedia.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è interessata (le Rules impongono di NON chiamare, ma rispondere è cortesia!). Scusa, Air, ma anche stavolta non è cosa. Sicuramente sbagliero', ma hai un approccio un poco ansioso.
> 
> A me due cose davano fastidio: gli approcci ansiosi e quelli arroganti e strafottenti. Bisogna "colpire" la nota intermedia.


Boh, non so cosa dire. Mi limito solo a riflettere ad alta voce su una vicenda dell'altra sera, l'ultima volta in cui ci siamo visti.
Passo dall'aeroporto per acquistare sigarette, svuotare la vescica e rifornire il mio corpo di liquidi (un buon succo di frutta). Lei terminava alle 22 il turno. Parcheggio, la trovo che fuma una sigaretta con un tizio interessato ad una sua amica. No problem. Sono al telefono con il direttore operativo, mio capo. Terminata la telefonata, mi presenta il tizio, dopodichè lui si rimette al lavoro. Incomincia da parte sua una scenata napoletana: 'Non mi piace questo tuo comportamento, mi stai curando, hai messo in imbarazzo me ed il mio amico, l'ho fatto anch'io in passato ma solo quando era necessario...etc. etc.'
Rimango sbigottito: io, marco, passato in aeroporto per tuttaltri motivi mi sento dire che la sto curando...
Ho dato le mie spiegazioni: non mi ha dato l'aria d'essersi convinta della verità, ma alla fine siamo ugualmente usciti. Sembrava avesse ragionato suilla cosa. Serata bella, tranquilla...e poi...
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Boh, non so cosa dire. Mi limito solo a riflettere ad alta voce su una vicenda dell'altra sera, l'ultima volta in cui ci siamo visti.
> Passo dall'aeroporto per acquistare sigarette, svuotare la vescica e rifornire il mio corpo di liquidi (un buon succo di frutta). Lei terminava alle 22 il turno. Parcheggio, la trovo che fuma una sigaretta con un tizio interessato ad una sua amica. No problem. Sono al telefono con il direttore operativo, mio capo. Terminata la telefonata, mi presenta il tizio, dopodichè lui si rimette al lavoro. Incomincia da parte sua una scenata napoletana: 'Non mi piace questo tuo comportamento, mi stai curando, hai messo in imbarazzo me ed il mio amico, l'ho fatto anch'io in passato ma solo quando era necessario...etc. etc.'
> Rimango sbigottito: io, marco, passato in aeroporto per tuttaltri motivi mi sento dire che la sto curando...
> Ho dato le mie spiegazioni: non mi ha dato l'aria d'essersi convinta della verità, ma alla fine siamo ugualmente usciti. Sembrava avesse ragionato suilla cosa. Serata bella, tranquilla...e poi...
> Marco


 Lui è interessato all'amica ...lui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma sempre nello stesso lago peschi?


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui è interessato all'amica ...lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, P/R, lui è accecato dall'amica di questa tizia... se poi è interessato anche a questa tizia o questa tizia è interessata a lui...boh, non so dirti.
So solo che se una persona ha la coscenza pulita non si fa troppi problemi se la persona che frequenta capita sul posto di lavoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, P/R, lui è accecato dall'amica di questa tizia... se poi è interessato anche a questa tizia o questa tizia è interessata a lui...boh, non so dirti.
> So solo che se una persona ha la coscenza pulita non si fa troppi problemi se la persona che frequenta capita sul posto di lavoro.


Lei è interessata a lui...


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei è interessata a lui...


So che un po' di sere fa, dietro invito delle sue amiche (una delle quali stracotta per questo tizio) era uscita per farli conoscere... così disse lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> So che un po' di sere fa, dietro invito delle sue amiche (una delle quali stracotta per questo tizio) era uscita per farli conoscere... così disse lei...


In ogni caso è rimasta infastidita dalla tua presenza e questo vorrà dire qualcosa.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni caso è rimasta infastidita dalla tua presenza e questo vorrà dire qualcosa.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire e ti do ragione.
Non perchè ha curato lei in passato siano tutti come lei, in primis. Ma non credo sia solo questo il motivo: forse i miei occhi hanno visto ciò che non avrebbero dovuto vedere. E lei, nel torto ha ribaltato la frittata. Figlia d'androcchia!
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire e ti do ragione.
> Non perchè ha curato lei in passato siano tutti come lei, in primis. Ma non credo sia solo questo il motivo: forse i miei occhi hanno visto ciò che non avrebbero dovuto vedere. E lei, nel torto ha ribaltato la frittata. *Figlia d'androcchia!*
> Air


et voilà.
Anche questa è sistemata


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> et voilà.
> Anche questa è sistemata


Sarò esagerato, ma non mi va di darle della brava donna... ma della buona si...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sarò esagerato, ma non mi va di darle della brava donna... ma della buona si...


se le cose vanno male e mancato t'è il successo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se le cose vanno male e mancato t'è il successo...


Diceva la volpe che l'uva non era ancora matura...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diceva la volpe che l'uva non era ancora matura...


in fondo è una sintesi del chi s'accontenta gode


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in fondo è una sintesi del chi s'accontenta gode


 Possiamo pure continuare...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> So che un po' di sere fa, dietro invito delle sue amiche (una delle quali stracotta per questo tizio) era uscita per farli conoscere... così disse lei...


Air ma prova a cambiare giro va!


----------



## Old farfalladorata (15 Agosto 2009)

Scusate l'intromissione ma Marco presta ascolto alla coerenza: e fa bene.
Questa ragazza non è sufficientemente interessata, lo mette in coda a tutti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Agosto 2009)

oggi è il 17

ha poi risposto ai tuoi sms?

e soprattutto, te l ha data?


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oggi è il 17
> 
> ha poi risposto ai tuoi sms?
> 
> e soprattutto, te l ha data?


No, non ha risposto...è andata a morì ammazzata!
No, non me l'ha data...è andata a morì ammazzata!

PS: a questa sotto (la mia vicina) ho spaccato in due il quadro; a quest'altra, se la vedo, spezzo il collo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, non ha risposto...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> No, non me l'ha data...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> 
> PS: a questa sotto (la mia vicina) ho spaccato in due il quadro; a quest'altra, se la vedo, spezzo il collo.


 
La prossima volta allora fatti regalare un autoritratto della tipa, così prendi due piccioni con una fava.


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La prossima volta allora fatti regalare un autoritratto della tipa, così prendi due piccioni con una fava.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, non ha risposto...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> No, non me l'ha data...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> 
> PS: a questa sotto (la mia vicina) ho spaccato in due il quadro; a quest'altra, se la vedo, spezzo il collo.



ti leggo pacato, il ferragosto t'ha fatto bene eh?


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti leggo pacato, il ferragosto t'ha fatto bene eh?


Si AdM, sono pacato (vedi il mio avatar)
Da oggi il mio motto sarà: 'Dio perdona, io no'
Air


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si AdM, sono pacato *(vedi il mio avatar)*
> Da oggi il mio motto sarà: 'Dio perdona, io no'
> Air

























   ma che scemo


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che scemo


Se non son scemi, non li VOLIamo!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, non ha risposto...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> No, non me l'ha data...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> 
> PS: a questa sotto (la mia vicina) ho spaccato in due il quadro; a quest'altra, se la vedo, spezzo il collo.


mi fai morire 

	
	
		
		
	


	












una figlia androcchia l'altra a morì ammazzata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




te l'ho detto vero che non ha così importanza che ci si conosca??


----------



## Verena67 (17 Agosto 2009)

Scusa, Marco, ma prima di "impegnarti" (e pretendere impegno) dovresti capire meglio con chi hai a che fare. Sii ritroso come una fidanzata ottocentesca, e fai una cernita attenta!


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2009)

*pur nello scherzo*



Airforever ha detto:


> No, non ha risposto...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> No, non me l'ha data...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> 
> PS: a questa sotto (la mia vicina) ho spaccato in due il quadro; a quest'altra, se la vedo, spezzo il collo.


è
sempre più inquietante.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

'Ciao Marco, dal silenzio di queste settimane deduco che non hai fatto niente per dissuadermi dall'idea che mi son fatta di te'. Questo è il contenuto dell'inaspettato sms che ieri sera mi ha inviato la donna con la quale sono uscito per qualche giorno e che poi è sparita nel nulla.

'Non mi va di discutere, anche perchè tu stessa hai ammesso che se ti fissi su una cosa non c'è possibilità di darti spiegazioni e di far valere le proprie ragioni (mi riferivo a quando m'ha visto fuori dall'aeroporto, lei convinta la stessi curando). Sei sparita nel nulla, senza dare spiegazioni . T'ho cercata per un intera giornata, ma invano: non hai avuto neanche la cortezza di rispondere. Non prego manco Dio, figurati se prego una donna'.
Questo quanto le ho risposto.

'Sono sparita per il tuo comportamento ambiguo', replica lei.

Ed altri sms ove, naturalmente, faceva intendere che la colpa fosse mia. Ambiguo de che? Io le dico la verità, lei va fuori di testa perchè si monta un suo film e sono io l'ambiguo?
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

ma la Madonna la preghi?
ce l'hai l'angioletto custode? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusa marcolino...


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la Madonna la preghi?
> ce l'hai l'angioletto custode?
> 
> 
> ...


Prego quotidianamente... che tutte queste fanciulle possano morì ammazzate


----------



## Old sperella (25 Agosto 2009)

Ma non era stata lei a non rispondere ai tuoi sms ?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma non era stata lei a non rispondere ai tuoi sms ?


Confermo: non ha risposto più a miei sms e ad un paio di telefonate.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Prego quotidianamente... che tutte queste fanciulle possano morì ammazzate

















brutte figlie di androcchia che non sono altro


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutte figlie di androcchia che non sono altro


E diglielo, Asu, diglielo!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Prego quotidianamente... che tutte queste fanciulle possano morì ammazzate


minchiuccia


----------



## Old sperella (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo: non ha risposto più a miei sms e ad un paio di telefonate.


ok avanti la prossima allora


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ok avanti la prossima allora


e... avanti il prossimo, gli lascio il posto mio...


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> e... avanti il prossimo, gli lascio il posto mio...


povero diavolo
che pena mi fa...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E diglielo, Asu, diglielo!


se mi assumi ghe pensi mì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo: non ha risposto più a miei sms e ad un paio di telefonate.


Avrà letto una versione taroccata delle rules.

Depennata  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Air così si fa: si verifica in fretta se la persona va bene per noi e ...via verso nuove avventure...


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, io non ho preteso nulla. Mi ha detto d'essere malata. Ieri sera, nonostante la febbre con gli amici è uscita. Oggi sta un po' meglio ma vuole stare un po' tranquill per recuperare.
> Dico solo che per me inizia la prassi incoerenza, con tutto il trispetto per i suoi amici, se sei malata sei malata per chiunque e solo il lavoro può farti rendere incoerente (per la professione spesso ci riduciamo ad andare a lavorare anche se non in perfetta forma).
> *Ma se vedo che per gli amici hai la forza d'uscire maper me no*...


ci sta che non le garbi, non le piaci, è stata bene ma tutto qua.
dalle tempo.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sta che non le garbi, non le piaci, è stata bene ma tutto qua.
> dalle tempo.


Per l'amor di Dio, mi va bene che io non sia il suo tipo. Ma sparire nel nulla e, dopo giorni farsi viva con un demente sms m'irrita.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

air, ti vedo bello rilassato e pacato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








avevo una mezz'idea di invitarti per un aperitivo ma mi sa che aspetto che ti sia andato in ferie


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> air, ti vedo bello rilassato e pacato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ti pare, Asu? Se non ero il suo tipo, me lo diceva e morta li (morta ammazzata, naturalmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
Ti fai viva dopo giorni di silenzio e in più hai ancora da ridire. Che t'aspettavi? Che ogni giorno t'implorassi per continuare a vederci?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma ti pare, Asu? Se non ero il suo tipo, me lo diceva e morta li (morta ammazzata, naturalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. stavolta hai pienamente ragione.
Bella cafona  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ca va sans dire


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

mi ero persa la seconda puntata.
che ti dice nell'sms?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ero persa la seconda puntata.
> che ti dice nell'sms?


Bru, rileggi il mio primo post odierno.
Marco


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

*alpin io mame*


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Bru, rileggi il mio primo post odierno.
> Marco


non è che me lo linki^?????
che ne so io di qual'è il tuo primo post di oggi racchio ??


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è che me lo linki^?????
> che ne so io di qual'è il tuo primo post di oggi racchio ??


Mago (del pc), cliccka e scrolla il topo, dai...(se vuoi contatto il figlio di bel manzo '88 che era un asso con pc-personal computer) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora te lo cerco e posto il link


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

*Brugola*

Intervento 173, 18ma pagina di questo 3d


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

ma perchè dice che confermi il suo sospetto che tu fossi ambiguo??
perchè????
lei il giorno dopo il bacio a fior di labbra non è uscita perchè non stava bene ma è uscita con gli amici giusto?
perchè ti accusa di ambiguità?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè dice che confermi il suo sospetto che tu fossi ambiguo??
> perchè????
> lei il giorno dopo il bacio a fior di labbra non è uscita perchè non stava bene ma è uscita con gli amici giusto?
> perchè ti accusa di ambiguità?


perchè è figlia ndrocchia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè dice che confermi il suo sospetto che tu fossi ambiguo??
> perchè????
> lei il giorno dopo il bacio a fior di labbra non è uscita perchè non stava bene ma è uscita con gli amici giusto?
> perchè ti accusa di ambiguità?


 Perché si erano visti "casualmente" in luogo pubblico e lei parlava con uno, ma Air è andato al bar e lei insinuava che fosse per controllarla.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché si erano visti "casualmente" in luogo pubblico e lei parlava con uno, ma Air è andato al bar e lei insinuava che fosse per controllarla.


 
ma prima o dopo il bacio a fior di labbra??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma prima o dopo il bacio a fior di labbra??


 Dopo...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo...


se scopavano chissà che fine faceva


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè dice che confermi il suo sospetto che tu fossi ambiguo??
> perchè????
> lei il giorno dopo il bacio a fior di labbra non è uscita perchè non stava bene ma è uscita con gli amici giusto?
> perchè ti accusa di ambiguità?


No, aspetta, poi ci siamo frequentati, uscendo a bere qualcosa, chiacchierando parecchio.
A lei è girato il culetto la sera in cui io, per motivi miei personali sono capitato in aeroporto, vedendola chiacchierare con un suo amico: da li ha iniziato a dire che ero li per curarla e via dicendo (vedi miei inerenti post in questo 3d).
Cosa voglia intendere per ambiguo, proprio non lo capisco. Sta di fatto che se si mette in testa una cosa, non c'è verso di replicare: per lei è così.
Ieri sera, con quell'sms (il primo) non ho capito cosa intendesse dire: cosa dovevo fare dopo che è sparita nel nulla, negandosi, non rispondendo più ad sms e telefonate? Sperava che la cercassi quotidianamente. In un altro sms, ieri sera mi ha persino detto che secondo lei sono fidanzato o convivente.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, aspetta, poi ci siamo frequentati, uscendo a bere qualcosa, chiacchierando precchio.
> A lei è girato il uletto la sera in cui io, per motivi miei personali sono capitato in aeroporto, vedendola chiacchierare con un suo amico: da li ha iniziato a dire che ero li per curarla e via dicendo (vedi miei inerenti post in questo 3d).
> Cosa voglia intendere per ambiguo, proprio non lo capisco. Sta di fatto che se si mette in testa una cosa, non c'è verso di replicare: per lei è così.
> Ieri sera, con quell'sms (il primo) non ho capito cosa intendesse dire: cosa dovevo fare dopo che è sparita nel nulla, negandosi, non rispondendo più ad sms e telefonate? Sperava che la cercassi quotidianamente. In un altro sms, ieri sera mi ha persino detto che secondo lei sono fidanzato o convivente.


secondo me non gliene frega una fava di te.
ma anche lei lavora come hostess??
devi cambiare target marco, che so, un'estetista, una violoncellista, una pubblicitaria, una sartina.
e la vicina??
non c'è più trippa?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

*...minimo...*



Asudem ha detto:


> se scopavano chissà che fine faceva


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

*basta air*


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

air è uno che prende bene gli insuccessi amorosi  e che non porta rancore


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me non gliene frega una fava di te.
> ma anche lei lavora come hostess??
> devi cambiare target marco, che so, un'estetista, una violoncellista, una pubblicitaria, una sartina.
> e la vicina??
> non c'è più trippa?


Brugola, non mi leggi molto o hai bisogno di pesce (d'acqua, s'intende)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Tour Operator, Assistente di Volo, Commesse, Parrucchiera...come vedi non sono dello stesso target.
La vicina?
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=12292


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> air è uno che prende bene gli insuccessi amorosi e che non porta rancore


Potrei arricchire il mio Comune!


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Brugola, non mi leggi molto o hai bisogno di pesce (d'acqua, s'intende)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è vero, in francia avevo la connessione internet ma mi sono imposta di tagliarvi fuori dal mondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








e cmq tour operatori e assistenti di volo sono un target simile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




l


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero, in francia avevo la connessione internet ma mi sono imposta di tagliarvi fuori dal mondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiedo venia, non ricordavo fossi in vacanza. Come vedi, ti tengo sempre nel mio cuore, anche quando non ci sei, per me sei sempre qui.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Chiedo venia, non ricordavo fossi in vacanza. Come vedi, ti tengo sempre nel mio cuore, anche quando non ci sei, per me sei sempre qui.


ma avvisala di non regalarti quadri con dediche


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

quindi anche con la vicina è andata  a schifio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








non è che ti puzza il fiato??


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma avvisala di non regalarti quadri con dediche


OT. sapete che questa sotto (la mia vicina) non viene più a casa? Saltuariamente per ritirare la posta ed una notte (prima della partenza per le vacanze) penso a preparare la valigia.
Mi ha dato retta...


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi anche con la vicina è andata a schifio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, solo le ascelle...


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> OT. sapete che questa sotto (la mia vicina) non viene più a casa? Saltuariamente per ritirare la posta ed una notte (prima della partenza per le vacanz) penso a preparare la valigia.
> Mi ha dato retta...


ma non è in vacanza???
peccato, con la vicina poteva essere una bella storia, vicini ma ciascuno a casa sua.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non è in vacanza???
> peccato, con la vicina poteva essere una bella storia, vicini ma ciascuno a casa sua.


E' da mo che non torna più a casa...da quando le ho restituito il quadro: in vacanza c'è stata solo 8 gg. Ora è tornata, ma è venuta solo a chiudere l'unica persiana che solitamente teneva sempre aperta.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> OT. sapete che questa sotto (la mia vicina) non viene più a casa? Saltuariamente per ritirare la posta ed una notte (prima della partenza per le vacanze) penso a preparare la valigia.
> Mi ha dato retta...


hai provato a levare i barilotti di dinamite che le hai lasciato davanti alla porta?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai provato a levare i barilotti di dinamite che le hai lasciato davanti alla porta?


Asu, scherzi a parte: non mi conosci...non sai quanto le passate esperienze mi abbiano cambiato. Forse in peggio, ma non permetto più a nessuno di giocare coi miei sentimenti.
La mia non è stata una minaccia, ma un avveretimento perchè so dove, quanto e come sono cambiato: con tono amichevole le avevo detto di non farsi più vedere e, se ci fossimo incrociate avrebbe dovuto cambiare strada-direzione.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asu, scherzi a parte: non mi conosci...non sai quanto le passate esperienze mi abbiano cambiato. Forse in peggio, ma non permetto più a nessuno di giocare coi miei sentimenti.
> La mia non è stata una minaccia, ma un avveretimento perchè so dove, quanto e come sono cambiato: con tono amichevole le avevo detto di non farsi più vedere e, se ci fossimo incrociate avrebbe dovuto cambiare strada-direzione.


air, figurati! stavo scherzando, non mi permetterei mai!


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> air, figurati! stavo scherzando, non mi permetterei mai!


Hai paura che ti faccia fulminare, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tranquilla, ho capito il senso del tuo intervento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Ho olo voluto puntualizzare una cosa.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asu, scherzi a parte: non mi conosci...non sai quanto le passate esperienze mi abbiano cambiato. Forse in peggio, ma non permetto più a nessuno di giocare coi miei sentimenti.
> La mia non è stata una minaccia, ma un avveretimento perchè so dove, quanto e come sono cambiato: con tono amichevole le avevo detto di non farsi più vedere e, *se ci fossimo incrociate avrebbe dovuto cambiare strada-direzione*.


io un discorso del genere lo troverei  inaccettabile.
lei abita lì, che fa, cambia casa per non farti incazzare?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io un discorso del genere lo troverei  inaccettabile.
> lei abita lì, che fa, cambia casa per non farti incazzare?


quoto la racchia


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io un discorso del genere lo troverei inaccettabile.
> lei abita lì, che fa, cambia casa per non farti incazzare?


Non è stato un ordine il mio. Lei non è obbligata da me a non reincasare più. E' la sua coscenza che non la fa più tornare a casa (sicuramente per un lasso di tempo).


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non è stato un ordine il mio. Lei non è obbligata da me a non reincasare più. E' la sua coscenza che non la fa più tornare a casa (sicuramente per un lasso di tempo).


no così non mi piace proprio air  

	
	
		
		
	


	




la propria casa è intoccabile, è la nostra tana, il nostro nido , e non esiste che una debba rientrarci di nascosto per non trovare il vicino di casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




altro che rosa e olindo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Non è stato un ordine il mio.* Lei non è obbligata da me a non reincasare più. E' la sua coscenza che non la fa più tornare a casa (sicuramente per un lasso di tempo).


ci mancherebbe pure. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Marco stai dicendo delle stronzate!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non è stato un ordine il mio. Lei non è obbligata da me a non reincasare più. E' la sua coscienza che non la fa più tornare a casa (sicuramente per un lasso di tempo).


 Ti fa piacere pensarlo e questo dice molto di te.
Avrà di meglio da fare.
Sai che problemi di coscienza dovrebbe avere per come è andata ...dai Air un po' di senso delle proporzioni!!


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Solo io e lei sappiamo la verità. Solo io e lei sappiamo come mi sono comportato io nei suoi confronti e come si è comportata, invece, lei nei miei. Per gli altri, per voi, sono io il cattivo. Forse anche per lei. Ma ignorante pur quanto sia, la verità lei la conosce. Lei non rientra perchè mi teme: non riuscirebbe più ad incrociarmi...a guardarmi negli occhi...perchè lei, solo lei sa cosa mi ha fatto.
Ora devo scappare, a più tardi.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti fa piacere pensarlo e questo dice molto di te.
> *Avrà di meglio da fare.*
> Sai che problemi di coscienza dovrebbe avere per come è andata ...dai Air un po' di senso delle proporzioni!!


P/R, non mi conosci... non voglio discutere perciò preferisco darti ragione: avrà di meglio da fare. Mettiamola così.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Solo io e lei sappiamo la verità. Solo io e lei sappiamo come mi sono comportato io nei suoi confronti e come si è comportata, invece, lei nei miei. Per gli altri, per voi, sono io il cattivo. Forse anche per lei. Ma ignorante pur quanto sia, la verità lei la conosce. Lei non rientra perchè mi teme: non riuscirebbe più ad incrociarmi...a guardarmi negli occhi...perchè lei, solo lei sa cosa mi ha fatto.
> Ora devo scappare, a più tardi.


non passi per cattivo Marco ma se dici certe cose è ovvio che ti si faccio notare che sono sbagliate


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Solo io e lei sappiamo la verità. Solo io e lei sappiamo come mi sono comportato io nei suoi confronti e come si è comportata, invece, lei nei miei. Per gli altri, per voi, sono io il cattivo. Forse anche per lei. Ma ignorante pur quanto sia, la verità lei la conosce. Lei non rientra perchè mi teme: non riuscirebbe più ad incrociarmi...a guardarmi negli occhi...perchè lei, solo lei sa cosa mi ha fatto.
> Ora devo scappare, a più tardi.


marco, resta il fatto che nessuno dovrebbe farsi menate a tornare a casa, infatti io nel post in cui avevi iniziato qusta storia te l'avevo detto, poi se finisce male diventa un incubo.
col calcione nel quadro le hai già fatto capire cosa pensi, direi che ora l'indifferenza sarebbe la cosa più saggia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Solo io e lei sappiamo la verità. Solo io e lei sappiamo come mi sono comportato io nei suoi confronti e come si è comportata, invece, lei nei miei. Per gli altri, per voi, sono io il cattivo. Forse anche per lei. Ma ignorante pur quanto sia, la verità lei la conosce. Lei non rientra perchè mi teme: non riuscirebbe più ad incrociarmi...a guardarmi negli occhi...perchè lei, solo lei sa cosa mi ha fatto.
> Ora devo scappare, a più tardi.





Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, non mi conosci... non voglio discutere perciò preferisco darti ragione: avrà di meglio da fare. Mettiamola così.


 Ma che t'ha fatto?
E' finita una storia di qualche mese!
Ma tu in tre anni di forum non hai letto cosa fanno certi coniugi dopo 10, 20, 30 anni e figli?
E mica si vergognano sai?

Del resto tu ci hai raccontato di aver buttato soldi in faccia a una donna e mica ti sei vergognato.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2009)

cmq questa impossibilità degli uomini di accettare con un minimo di raziocinio il fatto che la donna non sia come la pensavano loro e l'aggressività conseguente a me sta facendo parecchio girare i coglioni.
è da sempre che l'amore può fare soffrire, ma sembra che oggi gli uomini non siano in grado di sopportare il cosidetto dolore.
parlo di uomini anche se ovviamente sono molte anche le donne che non se ne fanno una ragione.
ma per l'uomo sembra che oggi sia assolutamente impossibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq questa impossibilità degli uomini di accettare con un minimo di raziocinio il fatto che la donna non sia come la pensavano loro e l'aggressività conseguente a me sta facendo parecchio girare i coglioni.
> è da sempre che l'amore può fare soffrire, ma sembra che oggi gli uomini non siano in grado di sopportare il cosidetto dolore.
> parlo di uomini anche se ovviamente sono molte anche le donne che non se ne fanno una ragione.
> ma per l'uomo sembra che oggi sia assolutamente impossibile.


 Mi sembra che, visto che non ci si sposa al primo appuntamento, è chiaro che ci si frequenta per vedere se funzione e se non funziona si chiude.
Mi sembra come se l'agente immobiliare si arrabbiasse perché non compriamo tutti gli appartamenti che ci fa vedere...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, non ha risposto...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> No, non me l'ha data...è andata a morì ammazzata!
> 
> PS: a questa sotto (la mia vicina) ho spaccato in due il quadro; a quest'altra, se la vedo, spezzo il collo.


 buongiorno caro marco!
Ho letto il tuo tread sperando fosse la volta buona, ma vedo che anche questa donna non era quella giusta. 
Credo che in effetti abbia largamente esagerato lei, nell'irritarsi per una situazione semplice e anche carina, dato che eri andato a prenderla al lavoro!! 
E poi, ripresentandosi via sms dopo alcuni giorni... pretendeva pure id aver ragione!?!?!? 
Detto ciò, perchè dovresti spezzarle il collo?
Ti ha mentito, ingannato, tolto qualcosa?
NO!
Ti ha fatto un favore non facendoti perdere tempo in una relazione che non funzionava e stop!!!
Mi paicerebbe consigliarti un libro che rileggo in questi giorni: 'venere e marte si corteggiano'.
E' molto carino e secondo me può aiutarti a capire come certe volte corri troppo o pretendi troppo, sperando che ti si legga nella mente. Non è così. Mi riferisco soprattutto ai primi episodi in cui le dicevi di non uscire perchè malata e speravi che lei intuisse che poichè era uscita il giorno prima invece doveva essere lei a dire che voleva assolutamente uscire con te.. trovo questi ragionamenti un pò contorti e credo che una lettura dei nostri post o del libro fatta senza pregiudizi o desiderio di difendersi, ma con l'obiettivo di capire meglio te stesso, potrebbe aiutarti!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

solo io trovo questo ragazzo un po' preoccupante per quello che scrive da air o da clone?le stesse ultime frasi le avesse scritte insonne o danut avrebbero ricevuto grande sdegno.
e forse non è un caso che dopo averlo conosciuto le ragazze se ne tengano lontane .
non so che marito e padre magari di una femmina ,potrà essere air, mi auguro proprio che prima di arrivare a questo cresca e modifichi la sua visione sulle donne e sull'amore in genere.


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

ma intendi il va a morì ammazzata?
anche a me capita di dirlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo io trovo questo ragazzo un po' preoccupante per quello che scrive da air o da clone?le stesse ultime frasi le avesse scritte insonne o danut avrebbero ricevuto grande sdegno.
> e forse non è un caso che dopo averlo conosciuto le ragazze se ne tengano lontane .
> non so che marito e padre magari di una femmina ,potrà essere air, mi auguro proprio che prima di arrivare a questo cresca e modifichi la sua visione sulle donne e sull'amore in genere.


 E' preoccupante e infatti gli è stato consigliato più volte un percorso terapeutico, che dice che sta seguendo.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo io trovo questo ragazzo un po' preoccupante per quello che scrive da air o da clone?le stesse ultime frasi le avesse scritte insonne o danut avrebbero ricevuto grande sdegno.
> e forse non è un caso che dopo averlo conosciuto le ragazze se ne tengano lontane .
> non so che marito e padre magari di una femmina ,potrà essere air, mi auguro proprio che prima di arrivare a questo cresca e modifichi la sua visione sulle donne e sull'amore in genere.


 se ti riferisci a questo tread, credo che le cose 'preoccupanti' gli vengano man mano evidenziate, ma non rasentino i casi di insonne o di danut.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a questo tread, credo che le cose 'preoccupanti' gli vengano man mano evidenziate, ma non rasentino i casi di insonne o di danut.


mi riferisco a tutti i thread


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo io trovo questo ragazzo un po' preoccupante per quello che scrive da air o da clone?le stesse ultime frasi le avesse scritte insonne o danut avrebbero ricevuto grande sdegno.
> e forse non è un caso che dopo averlo conosciuto le ragazze se ne tengano lontane.
> non so che marito e padre magari di una femmina ,potrà essere air, mi auguro proprio che prima di arrivare a questo cresca e modifichi la sua visione sulle donne e sull'amore in genere.


Tu, comunque, non hai l'obbligo di leggermi, nè! Passa oltre, passa oltre se non vuoi perdere tempo da perdere con un 'ragazzo preoccupante'...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tu, comunque, non hai l'obbligo di leggermi, nè! Passa oltre, passa oltre se non vuoi perdere tempo da perdere con un 'ragazzo preoccupante'...


senza apostofrarla come fai ultimamente con alcune nè??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tu, comunque, non hai l'obbligo di leggermi, nè! Passa oltre, passa oltre se non vuoi perdere tempo da perdere con un 'ragazzo preoccupante'...


 Non capisci che è umana partecipazione?


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' preoccupante e infatti gli è stato consigliato più volte un percorso terapeutico, che dice che sta seguendo.


Si, ma se io vado dallo strizzacervelli ed una def@@@@te ad un punto si monta il film che la stavo curando, poi sparisce nel nulla, senza un motivo, senza una spiegazione...per poi rifarsi viva, incolpando me per non essermi più fatto sentire, dandomi dell'ambiguo e dicendo che presume io sia fidanzato o convivente...credo proprio che a volte (dico a volte, perchè io continuo ad andarci perchè ne ho bisogno) ci dovrebbe andare qualcun'altro dallo psicoterapeuta. Farò preparare qualche poltroncina in più nello studio ove mi riceve.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisci che è umana partecipazione?


Ma a me fa piacere che mi legga, ma se deve intervenire sempre con questi burberi modi può anche farne a meno.
Questo non vuol significare che io non accetti critiche e/o consigli, ma c'è modo e modo. Da come scrive, risulta che io sia una noia per lei: vada oltre, cosa vuoi che possa consigliarle?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, ma se io vado dallo strizzacervelli ed una def@@@@te ad un punto si monta il film che la stavo curando, poi sparisce nel nulla, senza un motivo, senza una spiegazione...per poi rifarsi viva, incolpando me per non essermi più fatto sentire, dandomi dell'ambiguo e dicendo che presume io sia fidanzato o convivente...credo proprio che a volte (dico a volte, perchè io continuo ad andarci perchè ne ho bisogno) ci dovrebbe andare qualcun'altro dallo psicoterapeuta. Farò preparare qualche poltroncina in più nello studio ove mi riceve.


 La terapia aiuta noi ad accettare la realtà, comprese le persone che non si comportano secondo le nostre aspettative o anche in modo, per noi, incoerete e ad avere consapevolezza delle nostre reazioni e bisogni.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senza apostofrarla come fai ultimamente con alcune nè??


No, le sto già sul c@@@o a suff.! Se solo la mando, anche solo per scherzo, ritrovo lo staff che mi cita in segnalazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, le sto già sul c@@@p a suff.! Se solo la mando, anche solo per scherzo, ritrovo lo staff che mi cita in segnalazione.


mandaci pure me, air.
Non mi offendo nè ti segnalo


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tu, comunque, non hai l'obbligo di leggermi, nè! Passa oltre, passa oltre se non vuoi perdere tempo da perdere con un 'ragazzo preoccupante'...


evidentemente voglio spendere il mio tempo anche leggendoti, rimane il fatto che sarebbe meglio per te cercare di capire meglio il tuo modo di concepire il rapporto con l'altro sesso


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente voglio spendere il mio tempo anche leggendoti, rimane il fatto che sarebbe meglio per te cercare di capire meglio il tuo modo di concepire il rapporto con l'altro sesso


Anche se non te l'ho mai detto (e guardami negli occhi, parlo da Marco) mi stai simpatica ed è sempre bello leggerti.
Però, vedi, io sarò anche strano e particolare, ma sembra che sia io SEMPRE lo sbagliato. Nel caso della mia vicina di casa o di quest'ultima, dove ho sbagliato?
Questa sotto che mi scrive dietro un quadro, tramite sms e dice a voce frasi stupende e dopo 4-5 giorni s'allontana; l'altra che mi dice che la curo (qando invece sono andato a fare un bisognino, bere e dal giornalaio a comprarmi le 'spaccapolmoni'), poi sparisce nel nulla, poi si rifà viva e mi dice che non l'ho cercta, che sono ambiguo e che secondo lei sono impegnato. Minerva, trattami da Marco, non da Airforever o da quei minkia di passati cloni.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mandaci pure me, air.
> Non mi offendo nè ti segnalo


Guarda, chi non merita d'essere mandato, da me non sarà mandato manco per scherzo.
Le mie reazioni sono sempre derivate dal non rispetto: t'assicuro che, se dietro il quadro non ci fosse stato sritto nulla, glie lo avrei ugualmente restituito ma integro. Non lo avrei tenuto perchè, sempre dietro consiglio del medico (ma già di mio lo avrei ridato) non voglio avere in casa mia nulla che mi possa ricordare il mio passato sentimentale.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Anche se non te l'ho mai detto (e guardami negli occhi, parlo da Marco) mi stai simpatica ed è sempre bello leggerti.
> Però, vedi, io sarò anche strano e particolare, ma sembra che sia io SEMPRE lo sbagliato. Nel caso della mia vicina di casa o di quest'ultima, dove ho sbagliato?
> Questa sotto che mi scrive dietro un quadro, tramite sms e dice a voce frasi stupende e dopo 4-5 giorni s'allontana; l'altra che mi dice che la curo (qando invece sono andato a fare un bisognino, bere e dal giornalaio a comprarmi le 'spaccapolmoni'), poi sparisce nel nulla, poi si rifà viva e mi dice che non l'ho cercta, che sono ambiguo e che secondo lei sono impegnato. Minerva, trattami da Marco, non da Airforever o da quei minkia di passati cloni.


guarda che la simpatia o antipatia non c'entra.
hai una violenza di fondo che non è giustificata da qualche sciocchezza o superficialità fatta da donne che non rappresentano ancora nulla per te  e sono legittimate a comportarsi come meglio credono.
mi chiedo a questo punto cosa mai pretenderesti da una moglie


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che la simpatia o antipatia non c'entra.
> hai una violenza di fondo che non è giustificata da qualche sciocchezza o superficialità fatta da donne che non rappresentano ancora nulla per te e sono legittimate a comportarsi come meglio credono.
> mi chiedo a questo punto cosa mai pretenderesti da una moglie


Io il rispetto lo pretendo dalla persona che conosco da 1 minuto a quelle che conosco da un decennio.
Che io abbia reazioni piuttosto spesse, non lo nego. Dico però una cosa: si tende sempre a giudicare le reazioni (e questo funziona così nella vita, non solo nel 'Forum Vs Airforever') ma mai limitarsi a dare un parere su ciò che le hanno provocate.
Pochi giorni fa, in un qui vicino negozio, sono entrati dei rapinatori: sai la gente cosa si limita a chiedersi/chiedere? I proprietari come hanno reagito? Ma chissenefrega di come hanno reagito! Se hanno preso a bastonate i ladruncoli, hanno fatto bene! Limitiamoci a mandare a morì amazzati questi delinquenti! Però, poi, si passerebbe per cattivi, come sono io il cattivo che ha spaccato il quadro. Capisci?
Ogni essere umano ha le proprie reazioni: so di persone che, da cornute non hanno fatto una piega. Chi ha solo insultato. Chi ha fatto ripicche. Chi ha messo adosso le mani. Chi ha ucciso. Chi si è ucciso. Ma cosa ce ne fotte a noi di come reagiscono? L'importante, del discorso, è che sono cornuti.
Se ti comporti bene, nulla temi. Ma se ti comporti male, devi preventivare che una persona reagisce a suo modo.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io il rispetto lo pretendo dalla persona che conosco da 1 minuto a quelle che conosco da un decennio.
> Che io abbia reazioni piuttosto spesse, non lo nego. Dico però una cosa: si tende sempre a giudicare le reazioni (e questo funziona così nella vita, non solo nel 'Forum Vs Airforever') ma mai limitarsi a dare un parere su ciò che le hanno provocate.
> Pochi giorni fa, in un qui vicino negozio, sono entrati dei rapinatori: sai la gente cosa si limita a chiedersi/chiedere? I proprietari come hanno reagito? Ma chissenefrega di come hanno reagito! Se hanno preso a bastonate i ladruncoli, hanno fatto bene! Limitiamoci a mandare a morì amazzati questi delinquenti! Però, poi, si passerebbe per cattivi, come sono io il cattivo che ha spaccato il quadro. Capisci?
> Ogni essere umano ha le proprie reazioni: so di persone che, da cornute non hanno fatto una piega. Chi ha solo insultato. Chi ha fatto ripicche. Chi ha messo adosso le mani. Chi ha ucciso. Chi si è ucciso. Ma cosa ce ne fotte a noi di come reagiscono? L'importante, del discorso, è che sono cornuti.
> Se ti comporti bene, nulla temi. Ma se ti comporti male, devi preventivare che una persona reagisce a suo modo.


ma questi principi da giustiziere della mezzasera sono proprio quelli che ti fanno fuorviare ;
prima di tutto caricando di aspettative assurde rapporti appena nati e , in secondo luogo, la rigidità mentale nel giudicare donne indipendenti che dovrebbero mollare la vita condotta fino a quel punto ,per adorarti e onorarti finché morte non vi separi.
e più andrai avanti ...e più sarà difficile che delle trentenni siano così poco autonome e libere come piace a te...
piace....quanto scommetti che se si dedicassero come dici ti troveresti a scrivere ..che barba, che noia la cozza appiccicata ?
e ci vorrebbe un attimo a passare dalla parte del traditore ..improvvisamente troveresti toni più morbidi e giustificazioni ragionevoli.
ti rileggerei volentieri fra una decina d'anni


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questi principi da giustiziere della mezzasera sono proprio quelli che ti fanno fuorviare ;
> prima di tutto caricando di aspettative assurde rapporti appena nati e , in secondo luogo, la rigidità mentale nel giudicare donne indipendenti che dovrebbero mollare la vita condotta fino a quel punto ,per adorarti e onorarti finché morte non vi separi.
> e più andrai avanti ...e più sarà difficile che delle trentenni siano così poco autonome e libere come piace a te...
> piace....quanto scommetti che se si dedicassero come dici ti troveresti a scrivere ..che barba, che noia la cozza appiccicata ?
> ...


Scusate, sono dovuto scappare, avevo un volo.
Minerva, quello che scrivi mi fa riflettere e non ti do torto su ciò che sottolinei.
Ma vuoi fare una scommessa? Scommetti che se fossi io a 'tralasciare' le donne perchè io non cambio di punto in bianco la mia vita per una persona appena conosciuta, loro si lamenterebbero?
Anzi, non scommettiamo perchè posso portarti mie personali testimonianze che è così.
Con la vicina di casa, mi ero permesso di non assecondarla perchè dovevo fotografare un particolare aereo (scusate, ma sono giornalista pubblicista-fotografo freelance da 1996). Ho pensato bene d'invitarala, pur sapendo che non avrebbe accettato (da capire, in quanto se una persona non ha passione per aviazione e fotografie si stufa). Non hai la minima idea di quanto ha rantolato perchè non stavo con lei. E' capitato UNA VOLTA. Ed io? Io non posso pretendere d'essere in pole position coi suoi amici? E' giusto che lei faccia quel ca@@o che faceva prima solo perchè ci si sta conoscendo? Io, invece, dovrei abbandonare questa passione perchè tolgo del tempo a lei? Secondo me non è una questione di pretendere troppo sin dall'inizio, come faccio solitamente. Secondo me ci sono in giro individui (troppi) EGOISTI, che non rinunciano a nulla. Questa sotto, fossimo stati assieme per tanto tempo, anche dopo un anno non avrebbe leggermente accantonato gli amici.
Però, ti ricordo, che la mattina durante la quale è stata male ha chiamato quel coglione (passatemi questo termine, tanto è a me rivolto) di Marco, non i suoi amici. Capisci perchè ora il quadro è spezzato? Troppo facile dire che sono le mie reazioni ad essere esagerate...
M.


----------



## Old matilde (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Conosco questa donna, 30enne, tramite un amico. La invito ad uscire. Venerdì sera usciamo, non sta molto bene, andiamo a bere qualcosa in zona Lago Maggiore. Parliamo tanto. Alla fine della serata, mentre scende dalla mia auto, sfiora semplicemente le labbra alle mie.
> Ieri: ha la febbre, ma la sera esce ugualmente perchè non riesce a dir di no all'amica.
> Oggi ci sentiamo tramite sms: sta meglio ma le dico di riposare... un po' di galateo-altruismo non fa male...ma spero mi dica di volermi incontrare lo stesso, anche solo per qualche minuto.
> Niente: sta a casa per rimettersi in sesto: lo sapete come sono, vero? Mi sta già girando il culo. Ieri sera, con febbre esci con amici e oggi non mi dedichi neanche 1 minuto?
> ...


ciao (e ciao a tutti)
non ho letto il resto... ora vado. ma mi girerebbe male anche a me, qualcuno mi ha detto che sono troppo "coppia" ma questa sono io.  Mi sentirei come dire... snobbata, in seconda o comunque mi dimostrrebbe poco interesse. Poi quando sono innamorat scuso gni cosa anche pesante. 
Ti dirò i risultati sono nulli con il mio modo di pensare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma questa sono, ed ogni papero deve trovare la sua papera, per stare bene.


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao (e ciao a tutti)
> non ho letto il resto... ora vado. ma mi girerebbe male anche a me, qualcuno mi ha detto che sono troppo "coppia" ma questa sono io. Mi sentirei come dire... snobbata, in seconda o comunque mi dimostrrebbe poco interesse. Poi quando sono innamorat scuso gni cosa anche pesante.
> Ti dirò i risultati sono nulli con il mio modo di pensare
> 
> ...


 ciao mat!!!!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate, sono dovuto scappare, avevo un volo.
> Minerva, quello che scrivi mi fa riflettere e non ti do torto su ciò che sottolinei.
> Ma vuoi fare una scommessa? Scommetti che se fossi io a 'tralasciare' le donne perchè io non cambio di punto in bianco la mia vita per una persona appena conosciuta, loro si lamenterebbero?
> Anzi, non scommettiamo perchè posso portarti mie personali testimonianze che è così.
> ...


non avrei potuto descrivermi meglio, ma inizio a pensare che siamo perdenti. Ha ragione minerva comunque, se il mondo gira in modlità diverse rischiamo di essere dei Don Chisciotte, ci sono le donne come pensi tu (ed io per gli uomini) ma sono gocce in un mare.


----------



## Old matilde (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ciao mat!!!!!!!


ciao!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao!!!!!!!


è un vero peccato che ti abbiamo (quasi) persa...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate, sono dovuto scappare, avevo un volo.
> Minerva, quello che scrivi mi fa riflettere e non ti do torto su ciò che sottolinei.
> Ma vuoi fare una scommessa? Scommetti che se fossi io a 'tralasciare' le donne perchè io non cambio di punto in bianco la mia vita per una persona appena conosciuta, loro si lamenterebbero?
> Anzi, non scommettiamo perchè posso portarti mie personali testimonianze che è così.
> ...


 E se invece si cercasse di non rinunciare a nulla per i primi tempi?
e poi si rinunciasse con gradualità man mano che ci si conosce, e con naturalezza, perchè non sarebbero più rinunce ma una normale riorganizzazione delle propria vita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao!!!!!!!


 Bello leggerti


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

ciao matilde!!!
come stai??


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E se invece si cercasse di non rinunciare a nulla per i primi tempi?
> e poi si rinunciasse con gradualità man mano che ci si conosce, e con naturalezza, perchè non sarebbero più rinunce ma una normale riorganizzazione delle propria vita?


Ciao 82 volte Grande! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me vien spontaneo rinunciare alla vita di quand'ero single, quando m'impegno a livello affettivo. Talmente spontaneo che... talmente tanto spontaneo che non parlerei di rinunce, anche se lo sono.
Il mio discorso era però basato sul fatto che se non cagassi tanto un donna perchè la storia all'inizio, scommetti che si lamenterebbe? E credo sia giusto, dovesse lamentarsi.
Però io non posso pretendere d'esser 'primadonna' al centro dell'attenzione della mia lei.
Questo lo definisco 'OneWay'... e a me, i rapporti a senso unico non mi garbano, perchè non sono indice di parità, bensì d'egoismo di chi pretende ma non da.
Abbraccione.
Marco


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

francamente fa un pò orrore leggere di rinunce in amore sopratutto agli inizi di una storia.
a mio modo di  vedere se ti sta già sul culo rinunciare a qualcosa all'inizio vuol dire che non è cosa.
c'è anche il discorso che non a tutti l'incontro con una persona porta a sacrificare al volo le proprie abitudini,  anche se sacrificare non è il termine giusto.
ci si conosce, e se è cosa le abitudini si modificano, si adeguano, si incontrano.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Air, io dico solo che quando uno si ritiene insoddisfatto e non riesce a trovare una, dico una persona con la quale si sente veramente bene a lungo, dovrebbe fare anche un po' di sana autocritica.
ok la sfiga, ok trovare qualche stronza ma non è possibile che le trovi tutte tu!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Air, io dico solo che quando uno si ritiene insoddisfatto e non riesce a trovare una, dico una persona con la quale si sente veramente bene a lungo, dovrebbe fare anche un po' di sana autocritica.
> ok la sfiga, ok trovare qualche stronza ma non è possibile che le trovi tutte tu!!


Mirabile sintesi!


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Air, io dico solo che quando uno si ritiene insoddisfatto e non riesce a trovare una, dico una persona con la quale si sente veramente bene a lungo, dovrebbe fare anche un po' di sana autocritica.
> ok la sfiga, ok trovare qualche stronza ma non è possibile che le trovi tutte tu!!


Giusa riflessione la tua.
Però, stai dicendo tanto ma poco allo stesso tempo. Ti spiego. Autocriticarsi significa riconoscere le proprie lacune. Ma se una persona non le riconosce, perchè alla persona stessa sembrano sani principi, ideali?
Srcivo solo le iniziali e faccio un sunto, poi mi dirai se:
- è sfiga
- sono stronze
- sono troie
- sono sbagliato (autocritica)
Dunque:
M: mi ha tradito dopo soli 3 mesi; poi ha replicato il tradimento dopo 4 anni e 1/2
I: mi ha tenuta nascosta la convivenza
E: sposata, con due figli (MEA CULPA)
K: di punto in bianco m'ha allontanato quando fino la sera prima andava tutto bene
S: si crea i suoi film, sparisce nel nulla, si rifà viva come nulla fosse ma la colpa di tutto, naturalmente è mia.
Dove hanno colpa loro e dove ce l'ho io? Ok, con E me la sono andata a cercare la situazione di m. lo ammetto. Quindi escludiamo E.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

la ragione sta sempre nel mezzo, Marco.
Nè tu sei sbagliato e basta né loro sono solo stronze.
Posto anche che fossero solo stronze tu ti poni in modo che le donne possano esserlo.
Quindi sbagli


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> francamente fa un pò orrore leggere di rinunce in amore sopratutto agli inizi di una storia.
> a mio modo di vedere se ti sta già sul culo rinunciare a qualcosa all'inizio vuol dire che non è cosa.
> c'è anche il discorso che non a tutti l'incontro con una persona porta a sacrificare al volo le proprie abitudini, anche se sacrificare non è il termine giusto.
> ci si conosce, e se è cosa le abitudini si modificano, si adeguano, si incontrano.


Quindi, in poche parole: se io vado in palestra tutte le sere, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado avanti a fare palestra tutte le sere.
Nel tempo libero vado a fotografare e scrivo articoli, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado avanti a fotografare e a ascrivere articoli.
Dopo la palestra mi piage star sul divano a guardare la tv, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado avanti a guardare la tv.
Tra una foto, un articolo, una fotografia, la palestra e la tv ho tanti amici, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado coi miei amici.
Scusa Brugola, ma non concordo anche se sarà giusto comportarsi così.


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la ragione sta sempre nel mezzo, Marco.
> Nè tu sei sbagliato e basta né loro sono solo stronze.
> Posto anche che fossero solo stronze *tu ti poni in modo che le donne possano esserlo*.
> Quindi sbagli


Anche qui stai dicendo tanto ma poco allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Anche qui stai dicendo tanto ma poco allo stesso tempo.


eh lo so, sono limitata


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate, sono dovuto scappare, avevo un volo.
> Minerva, quello che scrivi mi fa riflettere e non ti do torto su ciò che sottolinei.
> Ma vuoi fare una scommessa? Scommetti che se fossi io a 'tralasciare' le donne perchè io non cambio di punto in bianco la mia vita per una persona appena conosciuta, loro si lamenterebbero?
> Anzi, non scommettiamo perchè posso portarti mie personali testimonianze che è così.
> ...


allora dillo che lo fai apposta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un fotografo della domenica?
che usi?
pubblichi solo su riviste specializzate?
ti tocchi?

ad ogni modo voglio dire a matilde che quello di cui parla lo conosco forse meglio di air visto che sono  più di ventanni che condivido la mia vita con un uomo in fedeltà e, diciamolo...dedizione (....a giusta dose)


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quindi, in poche parole: se io vado in palestra tutte le sere, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado avanti a fare palestra tutte le sere.
> Nel tempo libero vado a fotografare e scrivo articoli, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado avanti a fotografare e a ascrivere articoli.
> Dopo la palestra mi piage star sul divano a guardare la tv, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado avanti a guardare la tv.
> Tra una foto, un articolo, una fotografia, la palestra e la tv ho tanti amici, conosco una tizia, siamo all'inizio e quindi vado coi miei amici.
> Scusa Brugola, ma non concordo anche se sarà giusto comportarsi così.


air, se conosci una che ti piace molto della palestra non te ne fotte più per un bel pò almeno, a me capita così'.
quello che voglio dirti è che non è una rinuncia, ma una cosa naturale.
anche a me piace molto stare sul divano, se conosco uno che mi interessa  me ne catafotto del divano e senza che questo mi pesi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusa riflessione la tua.
> Però, stai dicendo tanto ma poco allo stesso tempo. Ti spiego. Autocriticarsi significa riconoscere le proprie lacune. Ma se una persona non le riconosce, perchè alla persona stessa sembrano sani principi, ideali?
> Srcivo solo le iniziali e faccio un sunto, poi mi dirai se:
> - è sfiga
> ...


 Marco se una ti dicesse che è sfortunata perché ha avuto delle storie tutte andate male perché:
*A *era un bel ragazzo palestrato conosciuto in discoteca dove era al centro dell'attenzione per il modo di porsi (stile costantino)
*B* era un tizio sposato, ma lei non l'aveva capito anche se lei doveva accettare di vedere in tempi stabiliti da lui per questioni di lavoro
*C* era un tizio molto sexy sposato, ma lei pensava di fargli lasciare la famiglia per lei, ma lui ha scelto di no (vigliacco e puttano!)
*D* era un vicino di casa che dopo due mesi le ha detto che la cosa non funzionava e lei non capisce perché in quanto lei gli aveva già parlato di matrimonio e bambini, perché è una ragazza seria
*E* sono usciti tre o quattro volte, ma poi hanno litigato per una scemenza e lei non l'ha più voluto sentire anche perché lui non voleva uscire sempre e solo con lei.
...e se poi questa ragazza a domanda di quali tipi frequenta rispondesse: ragazzi normali solo che ci tengo che siano vestiti in modo curato, sexy, che mi sorridano subito appena mi vedono e abbiano un'aria dolce seduttiva e sexy e che mi facciano capire di essere molto esperti sessualmente...
....non le diresti "Cara, ma tu te li cerchi col lanternino!" ?


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora dillo che lo fai apposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisco:
cosa vuoi dire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nel tempo libero ma porto con me la fotocamera anche quando lavoro, in quanto mi possono capitare occasioni irripetibili. Uso una Nikon D40 ed una Fuji 'vattelapesca' (quest'ultima compatta). Collaboro con riviste del settore, la maggior parte estere. Ho iniziato nel '94 e dopo 2 anni di continua collaborazione mi sono iscritto all'Ordine.
Si, prima di ogni volo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Complimenti. Di cuore. E' così che funziona.


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Marco se una ti dicesse che è sfortunata perché ha avuto delle storie tutte andate male perché:
> *A *era un bel ragazzo palestrato conosciuto in discoteca dove era al centro dell'attenzione per il modo di porsi (stile costantino)
> *B* era un tizio sposato, ma lei non l'aveva capito anche se lei doveva accettare di vedere in tempi stabiliti da lui per questioni di lavoro
> *C* era un tizio molto sexy sposato, ma lei pensava di fargli lasciare la famiglia per lei, ma lui ha scelto di no (vigliacco e puttano!)
> ...


Onestamente è una cosa che di frequente mi domando. Poi guardo in giro, guardo alcuni amici come stanno messi. Vedo che non sono l'unico. Si, forse così sfigato lo sono.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non capisco:
> cosa vuoi dire?
> 
> 
> ...


 con una D40 e una compattina scrivi pubblicista....fotografo è una parola grossa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Onestamente è una cosa che di frequente mi domando. Poi guardo in giro, guardo alcuni amici come stanno messi. Vedo che non sono l'unico. Si, forse così sfigato lo sono.


 E no!!
L'ipotetica ragazza non è sfigata si cerca dei pirla.
Tu non sei sfigato cerchi accorutamente donne che già con il modo di porsi e poi di gestire la relazione si dimostrano inaffidabili e se, per sbaglio, ne dovessi trovare una che potrebbe rivelarsi una ragazza con una capacità progettuale ti porti avanti con richieste assurde o con atteggiamenti ossessivi o inquietanti per farla scappare.
Tu non vuoi metterti alla prova perché nella tua identità è fondamentale definirti serio e potenziale marito e padre, ma hai paura di fallire e quindi ti comporti perché si avveri la tua previsione negativa.
E' un meccanismo psicologico ben conosciuto.
Te ne abbiamo parlato già due anni fa ...ma sempre alo stesso punto stai.


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con una D40 e una compattina scrivi pubblicista....fotografo è una parola grossa


*Hai ragione*, ma sono iscritto anche come fotografo.
Di un po': hai già visto che stupende foto fa la D40? Non è una fotocamera professionale da 5000eurini, ma è un bel corpo macchina. Inoltre, *contano gli obiettivi*, non tanto il corpo macchina, specialmente se utilizzato in 'manual' come la utilizzo io.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Hai ragione*, ma sono iscritto anche come fotografo.
> Di un po': hai già visto che stupende foto fa la D40? Non è una fotocamera professionale da 5000eurini, ma è un bel corpo macchina. Inoltre, *contano gli obiettivi*, non tanto il corpo macchina, specialmente se utilizzato in 'manual' come la utilizzo io.


 ho capito


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E no!!
> L'ipotetica ragazza non è sfigata si cerca dei pirla.
> Tu non sei sfigato cerchi accorutamente donne che già con il modo di porsi e poi di gestire la relazione si dimostrano inaffidabili *e se, per sbaglio, ne dovessi trovare una che potrebbe rivelarsi una ragazza con una capacità progettuale ti porti avanti con richieste assurde o con atteggiamenti ossessivi o inquietanti per farla scappare.*
> Tu non vuoi metterti alla prova perché nella tua identità è fondamentale definirti serio e potenziale marito e padre, ma hai paura di fallire e quindi ti comporti perché si avveri la tua previsione negativa.
> ...


Osteria, non concordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Osteria, non concordo.


 Ma è quello che fai e che hai descritto di aver fatto nelle tue ultime due frequentazioni!!!
Ma quello che ti viene risposto (da TUTTI)  non lo leggi???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è quello che fai e che hai descritto di aver fatto nelle tue ultime due frequentazioni!!!
> Ma quello che ti viene risposto (da TUTTI) non lo leggi???!!!!!!!!


P/R, il fatto è che io non mi pongo con le donne per farle scappare. Puoi dirmi che è il come mi pongo che le fa scappare, ma non lo faccio consenzientemente.
Poi, scusa, l'ultima frequentata l'ho fatta scappare???? E della vicina di casa? L'ho fatta scappare? Solo perchè le ho fatto notare che io arrivavo sempre dopo i suoi amici? Guarda, t'assicuro che se anch'io l'avessi lasciata dopo i cazz miei (amici compresi) lei si sarebbe infastidita. Oserei dire che chiunque s'infastidirebbe. DOSARE: questa è la parola chiave. LIMITARSI: altra parola chiave. Il troppo storpia.
P/R, se scappano per così poco è perchè non hanno assulutamente voglia d'instaurare qualcosa di serio...non vogliono neanche tentare.


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

*P/R: ricordi...*

...cosa successe (lo raccontai) quella domenica durante la quale dovetti lavorare fino circa le ore 20? Lei alle 11 partì da casa con gli amici per andare al lago a prendere il sole. Fui d'accordo, perchè sarebbe stato da idioti starsene a casa con una stupenda ed estiva giornata di sole. M'illusi che lei potesse rientrare per le 20: sarebbe stata una gran bell'azione, carina. Dopo aver trascorso *9 ore* con gli amici sarebbe davvero stato bello ritrovarla a casa. Si limitò ad invitarmi a cenare con loro, perchè nel frattempo decisero di cenar fuori. Se atterro alle 20, vuol significare che, tra l'andare a casa a lavarmi e cambiarmi e raggiungere la metà della sponda orientale del Lago Maggiore... insomma, voleva dire arrivare dov'erano MINIMO alle 21.15. Rifiutai. Mi disse che sarebbe rientrata se non erro per le 21-21.30. Chiese poi di scendere da lei. Verso le 21.30 le scrissi un sms buffo: 'Ho già fatto il primo gradino, sto scendendo'. Lei mi rispose tramite sms: 'Fai per le 22.40 perchè non abbiamo ancora cenato'. Ricordo che per rabbia non scesi.
P/R, t'immagini se io avessi ragionato come lei cosa sarebbe accaduto? Metti caso che io mi tenevo libero per lei un ora (dalle 21.30 fino le 22.30) e poi mi sarei recato dai miei amici... cosa sarebbe accaduto? Dimmelo! Chissà che paranoie m'avrebbe fatto.
Non era giusto tornare per le 20?
Ora, dimmi, sono sempre io l'esagerato? Quello che fa scappare le donne...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...cosa successe (lo raccontai) quella domenica durante la quale dovetti lavorare fino circa le ore 20? Lei alle 11 partì da casa con gli amici per andare al lago a prendere il sole. Fui d'accordo, perchè sarebbe stato da idioti starsene a casa con una stupenda ed estiva giornata di sole. M'illusi che lei potesse rientrare per le 20: sarebbe stata una gran bell'azione, carina. Dopo aver trascorso *9 ore* con gli amici sarebbe davvero stato bello ritrovarla a casa. Si limitò ad invitarmi a cenare con loro, perchè nel frattempo decisero di cenar fuoro. Se atterro alle 20, vuol significare che, tra l'andare a casa a lavarmi e cambiarmi e raggiungere la metà della sponda orientale del Lago Maggiore... insomma, voleva dire arrivare dov'erano MINIMO alle 21.15. Rifiutai. Mi disse che sarebbe rientrata se non erro per le 21-21.30. Chiese poi di scendere da lei. Verso le 21.30 le scrissi un sms buffo: 'Ho già fatto il primo gradino, sto scendendo'. Lei mi rispose tramite sms: 'Fai per le 22.40 perchè non abbiamo ancora cenato'. Ricordo che per rabbia non scesi.
> P/R, t'immagini se io avessi ragionato come lei cosa sarebbe accaduto? Metti caso che io mi tenevo libero per lei un ora (dalle 21.30 fino le 22.30) e poi mi sarei recato dai miei amici... cosa sarebbe accaduto? Dimmelo! Chissà che paranoie m'avrebbe fatto.
> Non era giusto tornare per le 20?
> Ora, *dimmi, sono sempre io l'esagerato*? Quello che fa scappare le donne...


 Sì.
Se si è con un gruppo di amici la serata va come va e non si possono stabilire gli orari.
Se tu avessi avuto voglia di vederla saresti andato anche arrivando alle 21,30 se hai deciso di non andare avresti dovuto fare altro o startene a casa a riposare senza caricare lei della responsabilità della tua attesa.
Se una ragazza così non ti va bene devi semplicemente dire che non va a te (ma non so chi ci sia che ti va) non farla passare per un essere superficiale e vigliacco.
Comunque sempre allo stesso punto stai da anni e noi sempre qui a darti buoni consigli che tu non segui mai.
Fai cose interessanti e coinvolgenti e lì cerca di conoscere persone con cui condividere una visione di vita.
Smettila di raccattare chi ti attira perché si pone inmodo seduttivo perché solo persone bisognose di mettere a prova quella capacità troverai.


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> *Se si è con un gruppo di amici la serata va come va e non si possono stabilire gli orari.*
> *Se tu avessi avuto voglia di vederla saresti andato anche arrivando alle 21,30 se hai deciso di non andare avresti dovuto fare altro o startene a casa a riposare senza caricare lei della responsabilità della tua attesa.*
> Se una ragazza così non ti va bene devi semplicemente dire che non va a te (ma non so chi ci sia che ti va) non farla passare per un essere superficiale e vigliacco.
> ...


No, P/R, no. Capisco che quando si è con amici non si possono fare programmazioni a puntino, ma lei sapeva che per le 20 sarei rientrato. Alle 19 avrebbe potuto menare le tolle e reincasare. Non faccio un ora di macchina per andare da lei quando, in teoria, io sarei arrivato la e loro sarebbero arrivati qua (non si è neanche degnata di dirmi che non stavano ancora mangiando... io la credevo già a casa perchè ero rimasto all'orario in cui mi disse di scendere da lei)
Vedi che non ci sono limiti? Non bastano neanche 9 ore con gli amici. Il Marco viene dopo...


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*Air*

Prova a fare una cosa, non valutare cosa pensano, dicano o facciano le donne che incontri, fai e comportati come a TE sta bene... e prova a valutare cosa ne risulta.
Spesso il non adattarsi o il troppo adattarsi rovina rapporti e progetti.
Credo che tu debba vivere i rapporti per te stesso e non facendo continue analisi sul comportamento che i soggetti dei rapporti hanno con te in funzione a.... etc. etc. etc.
Un sano "sono così e mi sta bene esserlo" ti farebbe un bene infinito alla faccia della signore/ine rotazione della tua vita.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao 82 volte Grande!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caro marco, capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma nella mia esperienza, posso dirti che, se il mio compagno si fosse comportato come te mi avrebbe persa subito.
Mi spiego meglio: lui mi ha invitata fuori (come hai fatto tu) e abbiamo passato una serata magica. 
Il giorno dopo luia vrebbe voluto che lo rivedessi. A me andava ma mi sembrava una cosa troppo... di corsa... perciò ho trovato delle scuse e non ci siamo visti. Lui non ha reagito come un fidanzato tradito, ma ha compreso che avevo bisogno di più tempo e andare con calma. Io sono rimasta allegra e serena, perchè lui mi piaceva davvero. Abbiamo inziato a vederci non ogni giorno, ma spesso, felici di fare cose insieme, molto partecipi, senza cambiare di una virgola le nosre vite: lui usciva coi suoi amici, io coi miei. Pian piano abbiamo conosciutoi reciproci amici e le reciproche vite ed è venuto naturale rinunciare ad alcune cose per avere più tempo e spazio per noi. E siamo ancora qui. 
Non so se il mio è il modo giusto, ma forse andrebbe almeno preso in considerazione....


----------

